
Ask HN: How do you keep your energy at a good level? - blastonico
I feel like a device running in power save mode because my battery is always low. I love my work, I love my family, but I struggle to be more productive and more active. So, a question to you: food? medicine? sports? what&#x27;s been working for you, please?<p>Thank you all!
======
throwaway888abc
Have a good rest time. Good sleep makes miracles. Take a 'holiday' off your
usual life. For hours, day(s) as often as you can afford. Getting 'out' of
routine can be hard, but once you step 'out' you will appreciate.

Just 2 cents

------
gshdg
Exercise at least 3x/week. Going to be early enough to wake without an alarm
and be well rested. Eliminating alcohol consumption. Eliminating caffeine,
sugar, and simple carbs and the concomitant crashes.

------
clintonb
More productive than what or whom? What is your baseline?

